# no se preocupe, avíseme simplemente cuando se recupere



## Geviert

Hallo allerseits!

Im folgenden Satz:

_no se preocupe, avíseme simplemente *cuando *se recupere _(cuando = "en el momento en que"),

soll ich im Deutschen unbedingt einen Bedingungssatz (Wenn-Satz) anwenden?Also: 


_Keine Sorgen, sagen Sie mir einfach Bescheid, *wenn *Sie wieder fit sind. _


Mit einem Wann-Satz gehts sinngemaß nicht. Hier fehlt es etwas wie *bei*:

Die Person kann sich *beim *nächsten günstigen Zeitpunkt wieder melden (also ohne Wenn-Bedingung, selbst eingeschätzt wann).  Aber als Antwort?


----------



## Geviert

Wichtig: Einführung zur Diskussion hier.


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Im folgenden Satz:
> 
> _no se preocupe, avíseme simplemente *cuando *se recupere _(cuando = "en el momento en que"),
> 
> soll ich im Deutschen unbedingt einen Bedingungssatz (Wenn-Satz) anwenden?Also:
> 
> 
> _Keine Sorgen, sagen Sie mir einfach Bescheid, *wenn *Sie wieder fit sind. _
> 
> 
> Mit einem Wann-Satz gehts sinngemaß nicht. Hier fehlt es etwas wie *bei*:
> 
> Die Person kann sich *beim *nächsten günstigen Zeitpunkt wieder melden (also ohne Wenn-Bedingung, selbst eingeschätzt wann).  Aber als Antwort?




En este tipo de frases yo usaría la palabrita 'sobald': ... sagen Sie mir einfach Bescheid, sobald Sie wieder fit sind.

Übrigens verstehe ich das blau markierte nicht. _Ich_ würde sagen: Die Person kann sich *zum* nächsten günstigen Zeitpunkt wieder melden.

Nachtrag: Oder auch: Melden Sie sich bei nächster Gelegenheit.


----------



## iaf

Wie schon im anderen Diskussionsfaden erwähnt, ein Wenn-Satz ist nicht zwangsläufig konditional, sondern kann auch - wie in diesem Fall - vorwiegend temporal gemeint sein. 
Deswegen würde die Alternative mit "sobald" auch funktionieren, wobei doch eine leicht andere Konnotation mitschwingen kann (strenger, dringender, "sobald wie möglich").

Aber ich möchte auf folgendes Zitat von dir zurückgreifen: 


			
				Geviert said:
			
		

> Je nach Kontext ist der übliche *temporale *Aspekt von cuando auch eng mit *Bedingung* verbunden. Beide lassen sich nicht einfach trennen, wie im Deutschen: z.B. _cuando se tiene una pregunta especial, hay que abrir otro thread._



Interessant finde ich ja, dass im Spanischen der *hypothetische *Sinn durch den eventuellen Subjuntivo unterstrichen werden kann:

_Cuando *tengas* una pregunta especial, inicia otra discusión. _(Si es que la tienes; bajo tal condición y dado el momento)​_Sólo llámame cuando te *recuperes*. _(No asevera, pero supone que se recuperará, aunque sea en un momento incierto)
​Insofern, spekuliere ich jezt einfach mal, dass die hinkende Analogie zwischen Hypothese und Bedingung in solchen Fällen irreführend sein kann - und mit dem Subjuntivo gehen wir im Spanischen ja bekannterweise sehr flexibel um!


----------



## Geviert

Servus! 



> Je nach Kontext ist der übliche *temporale *Aspekt von cuando auch eng mit *Bedingung* verbunden. Beide lassen sich nicht einfach trennen, wie im Deutschen: z.B. _cuando se tiene una pregunta especial, hay que abrir otro thread._



In diesem Sonderfall ist es aber m.E. wichtig, im Satz die Verallgemeinerung mit _hay que_ hervorzuheben: _*cuando *hace frío hay que prender la calefacción. _Wie in dem oben gennanten Beispiel ist die Zeitlichkeit des Handelns  *unter Umständen* mit Gebundenheit verbunden (also, Zeitlichkeit und Bedingung). In solchen Fällen (zum Glück ) kann man durch den Subjuntivo unterscheiden:  


> _Cuando *tengas* una pregunta especial, inicia otra discusión. _(Si es que la tienes; bajo tal condición y dado el momento)​_Sólo llámame cuando te *recuperes*. _(No asevera, pero supone que se recuperará, aunque sea en un momento incierto)



Ich bin unsicher, ob man auf Deutsch in solchen Fällen nuancieren kann. Problematisch wird, wenn mit _cuando _kausal (_cuando se levantó y se vistió, es que le dijeron "si no te gusto te vistes y de vas"_) oder sogar _konzessiv _(paraphrastisch "siendo así que") gemeint wird: _¿cómo se puede hablar de arte, cuando lo que vemos es puro garabato?
_
Aus dieser Konstellation von Fragen fällt mir die Wenn-Frage ein... 




> Hier fehlt es etwas wie *bei*:



PS. ja, hast Du Recht Alemanita, war ein bisschen aktionistisch formuliert  Damit meinte die Funktion der Angabe eines Zeitpunkts mit *bei*.

Ahoi muchachos!


----------



## iaf

Geviert said:


> In diesem Sonderfall ist es aber m.E. wichtig, im Satz die Verallgemeinerung mit _hay que_ hervorzuheben: _*cuando *hace frío hay que prender la calefacción. _Wie in dem oben gennanten Beispiel ist die Zeitlichkeit des Handelns *unter Umständen* mit Gebundenheit verbunden (also, Zeitlichkeit und Bedingung). In solchen Fällen (zum Glück ) kann man durch den Subjuntivo unterscheiden:



Richtig, deswegen bestehe ich ja auf den Unterschied zwischen Bedingung und Hypothese - weil wir dafür auf Spanisch verschiedene Werkzeuge zur Hand haben.  
In deinem neuen Satz liegt beim Sprecher ein verborgener Befehl im Mittelpunkt der Aussage und es interessiert weniger *ob* es nun kalt ist, sondern *dass* man gegebenenfalls "_so und so"_ handeln soll (deswegen Indikativ).
Man kann ja z.B. vergleichen: 

_1. Cuando hace frío *hay que/se debe* prender la calefacción. (Indic.: Lo central es responder a la orden)__> Cumpliremos en el caso indicado. _​_2. Cuando *haga* frío prenderemos la calefacción. __(Subj.: Lo central es esperar el acontecimiento hipotético)__> Recién entonces, cuando se dé el supuesto._​_3. _*Si*_ hace frío, prenderemos la calefacción. (Cond.: Lo central es la condición específica)__> Pero veremos si se da la condición – puede que sí, puede que no… 
_​Die Beispiele 2. und 3. würden auf deutsch wohl gleich klingen! 
Der hypothetische Sinn in 2. kann deshalb nur aus dem Kontext herausgehen und schwankt irgendwo zwischen zeitlicher und bedingungsgebundener Interpretation (wie in "S_agen Sie Bescheid, wenn Sie wieder fit sind.") _



Geviert said:


> Ich bin unsicher, ob man auf Deutsch in solchen Fällen nuancieren kann.


Darauf will ich ja hinaus: Die Nuance der Hypothese ist im betreffenden "wenn du wieder fit bist" vom Sinn her durchaus gegeben, nur das man halt im deutschen Satz kein Subjuntivo finden wird. Das heisst aber nicht, dass man es als Bedingung auffassen sollte, sondern immer noch als temporal, auch wenn der Zeitpunkt ungewiss oder unvorhersehbar ist (deswegen _hypothetisch_, mehr denn _Bedingung_).



Geviert said:


> Problematisch wird, wenn mit _cuando _kausal (_cuando se levantó y se vistió, es que le dijeron "si no te gusto te vistes y de vas"_) oder sogar _konzessiv _(paraphrastisch "siendo así que") gemeint wird: _¿cómo se puede hablar de arte, cuando lo que vemos es puro garabato?_


_


			
				Geviert said:
			
		


			cuando se tiene una pregunta especial, hay que abrir otro thread.
		
Click to expand...

  

_Saludos cordiales!


----------

